# new LGD needs a name :)



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

so I'm getting another LGD!! A 2 yr old Great Pyr currently named "Cooter" from the Dukes of Hazard TV show. My current 3 LGD pups are named Judge, Jury, & Bailiff (aka Bailey). We will call him ____-Cooter for a few weeks then just drop the Cooter and go with his new name...
onder: 
SO! which do y'all like? 
Criminal, Shooter, Justice, Jailer, or Felon :chin:  

I'll attach a picture as soon as I have one!! He is arriving here in TN from MS by way of my Mom  -- I have an awesome Mom!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I like Justice because it has a positive connotation, like the other 3.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

agreed I really like justice


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I also like Justice. I love new life new name! I find that dogs adjust to new names just fine. I actually think you should just start right off with the new name and not even use the old one.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh and congrats on the new LGD!!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Kinda Partial to Justice as well


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Meet Justice!!!  

He's a SWEETIE!! Loves on all 6 of my kiddoes and makes those puppies quit chasing my goats awesome first day on the job! ! 

I tried to upload a pic from my phone but its too big :-( will try again tomorrow


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking forward to pics! I love GPs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Justice.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: I agree...love Justice!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so proud of Justice! ! I have to brag for a sec... today (after a false start that i'll go into after i brag) Justice saw a can coming -rather fast- down the gravel drive. I guess he wasnt used to cars so near his pasture at his previous home cause he barked like crazy, then when he couldn't stop the car, he HERDED all 5 does into the shelter and stood guard at the door until WELL past when the car was gone. Good boy! You'll learn cars are ok but GREAT guarding!

I was seriously worried after day one when he showed food aggression when i put the chaffhaye in the pasture. He snapped at my herd queen and bit her ear:-( i was not happy and scolded him and put him in with the puppies for a whole day before letting him out again (since then he always eats with the pups and is not out while the goats eat. problem solved. My herd queen was not happy


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

... continued.
my herd queen was not happy (understandably since he bit her ear!) And watches him closely but all the others are content with his presence and talk to the puppies through their fence  
Ragtime (the hurt herd queen) quickly obeyed Justice's herding behavior today. So all in all I'm so thrilled!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww good dog! :clap:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like shooter, It sounds like cooter, and I have a slight obsession with fire arms


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Right on!!! I will have a trained LGD someday! 

Congrats!! He sounds awesome already!! Oh and btw...I was kinda partial to shooter, but love justice!! Good call!! :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

mommaB said:


> Right on!!! I will have a trained LGD someday!
> 
> Congrats!! He sounds awesome already!! Oh and btw...I was kinda partial to shooter, but love justice!! Good call!! :thumb:


Me too ;-) my boxer's name us Winchester lol!! I plan on making a sign that reads " Property protected by Judge Jury and Winchester" (that was before Bailley and Justice. Now i need to add them in somehow


----------

